
Georgia Governor Vetoes Short-Sighted Computer Crime Bill - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/05/victory-georgia-governor-vetoes-short-sighted-computer-crime-law
======
craftyguy
For anyone else confused by the title, "Victory" should be "Victory!"

~~~
dang
We took the victory bit out of the title altogether.

